# Help processing fiber processor pins.



## glauco (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi masters!

I'm running small batches of 41gr/500ml pins/hot HCl 37% following the instructions found on goldnscrap site on fiber processor pins and now, after running the first batch and filtering, I ended up with really small grains of gold and a lot of black powder in my filters after washing it a lot. I was expecting some flakes at least. Is this black powder gold? I'm affraid of losing gold because I'm using a 37% HCl in a 80-90ºC heat instead of 32% HCl (we don't have the 32% in Brazil). I can see no gold grain in the filtered HCl, but I didn't ran any test for gold on it.

Also, the used HCl can be reused a lot of times like the one for fingers?

Very thanks!


----------



## nickvc (Dec 22, 2014)

No disrespect but running 41 grams of pins isn't going to yield much gold. I'm no expert on e scrap but if you ran a kilo I'd guess you would be lucky to get 6 grams so do the math.
The strength of your HCl won't really cause problems but don't get over exited on the yields.


----------



## glauco (Dec 22, 2014)

nickvc said:


> No disrespect but running 41 grams of pins isn't going to yield much gold. I'm no expert on e scrap but if you ran a kilo I'd guess you would be lucky to get 6 grams so do the math.
> The strength of your HCl won't really cause problems but don't get over exited on the yields.


No, I'm really not expecting much gold at all, I'm concerned if my process are done right. Actually I'm running a splitted 300gr batch. Is not much, but this is the CPUs from almost 200 complete computers, so I guess this will add a little :mrgreen: 
Also the pins are now dark brown, no visible traces of gold. Is all correct?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 22, 2014)

I've never processed pins like that but if you think your acid is too strong then just dilute it with some water to correct strength.
But as Nickvc wrote, your acid strength isn't a problem.

Göran


----------



## glauco (Dec 23, 2014)

Alright folks, sounds good! I would like to process more at once, because even our local laws allowing up to 2 HCl litters/month per person, is so hard to convince the suppliers that I don't want to do cocaine, that I lost 5 of 6 local suppliers. As I have a lot of more scrap, and only 500ml clean for this month, I have to economize.

Very thanks!


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 23, 2014)

Round about only 100ml of your acid is consumed.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 23, 2014)

Samuel (goldnscrap.com) does a great job on his tutorials.

i am sure if you read it a few times before starting the project it will work out better. it's just like a cook book for the kitchen.

having 37% HCL means you can use a little less acid each time.


thank you for refining gold & not making cocaine :lol: sulfuric acid is hard on the feet.


----------



## glauco (Dec 23, 2014)

necromancer said:


> Samuel (goldnscrap.com) does a great job on his tutorials.
> 
> i am sure if you read it a few times before starting the project it will work out better. it's just like a cook book for the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise Necromancer, I need to start wearing shoes :roll: The hard thing is for the guy on the shop to believe in a hippie-looking guy like me.
I read and watched Samuel's tutorial a lot, but I'm newbie, very afraid to lose even a particle. I already did 500gr of fingers following Moose Scrapper's video. As soon as I finish all the connection pins with electrolysis, the black chips with incineration, and the ceramic CPUs, I will follow the tutorials for refining. I will try a new trick for refining: after first refining and wash, I will follow the paper which describes how to extract gold using Bromidic acid and alpha cyclodextrin. Looks promise as a post-refining step!


----------



## necromancer (Dec 23, 2014)

Moose Scrapper's videos are not something to learn from. he is going to get someone hurt please do not let it be you getting hurt.

if you want to learn & learn well stick with this forum. you will soon learn who's videos to learn from or start making your own.

and if your reading this "Moose Scrapper" i am sorry for stating the facts.


----------



## glauco (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, good to know. Actually I only did the fingers like him, but the next generation will be with a big Erlenmeyer inside a fume hood. After all, his method of refining using rodox and HCl is correct?


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 23, 2014)

glauco said:


> Well, good to know. Actually I only did the fingers like him, but the next generation will be with a big Erlenmeyer inside a fume hood. After all, his method of refining using rodox and HCl is correct?


If you read this forum long enough I bet you wont use a flask do deplete pins 
Rodox? Do you mean Clorox (Sodium Hypochlorite)?


----------



## glauco (Dec 23, 2014)

MarcoP said:


> glauco said:
> 
> 
> > Well, good to know. Actually I only did the fingers like him, but the next generation will be with a big Erlenmeyer inside a fume hood. After all, his method of refining using rodox and HCl is correct?
> ...


You mean, "don't use Erlenmeyer fIasks to deplete pins"? Well, is working fine, getting all depleted. Erlenmeyer flask have a good shape to shake the remaining pins. That remaining black powder have gold, correct? If so, the process is working fine. If not, I hope is not related to that "small incident" where I boiled over HCl a little... For all other pins from the motherboard, I will use electrolysis.

Or you mean, "don't use Erlenmeyer FIasks to deplete fingers"? As the process proposed by Moose Scrapper worked very fine, I'm thinking in adapting all inside a Erlenmeyer inside a fume room. This fume room will be made of wood with a top cover with hinges like a window. Then a common acquarium pump directed to a small cup of water to pump air inside (workaround), and a nose directed outside the window. This way the air will get in and out without a fan that could get damaged after some time. Also some 3w leds for good lighting (like CM Hoke had stated), AND my inovation (I don't know if anybody else had done): two fixed gloves coming from the side walls, like that thing they use for viruses research. Looks good =)?

Yes, I mean Clorox. I swap terms a lot. Rodox is a brazilian hard core band. And sorry for my English, I'm very tired.


----------



## malfeces (Oct 2, 2015)

necromancer said:


> Moose Scrapper's videos are not something to learn from. he is going to get someone hurt please do not let it be you getting hurt.
> 
> if you want to learn & learn well stick with this forum. you will soon learn who's videos to learn from or start making your own.
> 
> and if your reading this "Moose Scrapper" i am sorry for stating the facts.


Can you talk about the parts he is doing wrong? What he is doing that is not safe? He seems to use very few chemicals, tells people to do this stuff outside, suggests PPE's, refers people here for better info.. Just wondering.
THanks!


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 5, 2015)

I would put pins in HCl with a spoon of hydrogen peroxide (3%strong is enough) and forget about them. I would not be excited about black powder unless ALL of the pins will be COMPLETELY dissolved. If there is no pin visible then solids left will contain gold in form of dark powder.


----------

